# Ähnliche Filme wie.



## General Rhino (20. November 2010)

Hi hab mir letztens den Film "District 9 " angesehen und der war super. Kennt jmd zufällig einen ähnlichen Film oder überhaupt Gute Alienfilme, abgesehen von dem ganzen Horror zeugs ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. November 2010)

-Independence Day
-krieg der welten
-Men in Black I + II


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> -Independence Day
> -krieg der welten
> -Men in Black I + II




jup. indenpendence day ist bei mir immer noch an oberster stelle. einfach genial der streifen. men in black 1 und 2 reiht sich bei mir dahinter ein.

krieg der welten, ne.... fande ich persönlich überhaupt nicht gelungen.


----------



## General Rhino (21. November 2010)

Danke für die antwort 

Und die 3 (4) Filme hab ich schon gesehen und waren auch ziemlich gut wobei mir krieg der welten auch nicht so besonders gefallen hat.

Kennt ihr sonst noch sehenswerte Alienfilme ^^ ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. November 2010)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> jup. indenpendence day ist bei mir immer noch an oberster stelle. einfach genial der streifen. men in black 1 und 2 reiht sich bei mir dahinter ein.
> 
> krieg der welten, ne.... fande ich persönlich überhaupt nicht gelungen.



Ich sag nur 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OfPWpEKhgfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (21. November 2010)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> krieg der welten, ne.... fande ich persönlich überhaupt nicht gelungen.



Also ich fand War of the Worlds eigentlich ganz gut. Ich habe auch nur den alten Film gesehen und nicht das Remake, dass kann man empfehlen.
Ich glaube, neben dem ganzen schon genannten fällt mir gerade nichts mehr ein :/
Alien finde ich noch ganz gut, hat aber nicht soo viel mit dem von dir genannten zu tun. Der erste Alien vs. Predetor ist auch noch ein recht solider Actionfilm und Predetor mit Schwarzenegger kann man auch noch empfehlen.


----------



## Knallfix (21. November 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> ... und Predetor mit Schwarzenegger kann man auch noch empfehlen.


Teil 2 mit Danny Glover auch.
Leider ist Teil 2 immer noch indiziert, während Teil 1 seit diesem Jahr uncut ab 16 freigegeben ist 

Signs vielleicht noch.

Knall


----------



## Konov (21. November 2010)

Es sollte doch kürzlich ein Film rauskommen, der so ähnlich wie District 9 ist... bzw. war... oder er kommt nächstest Jahr raus...? Habe irgendwo einen Trailer gesehen aber hab den Namen nicht mehr parat. Auch mit so einem Viertel wo Aliens abgegrenzt sind...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. November 2010)

hm, falls ihn wer kennt... Evolution

fand ich auch gut. nicht unbedingt etwas mit aliens, aber mit unbekannten lebensformen / organismen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Es sollte doch kürzlich ein Film rauskommen, der so ähnlich wie District 9 ist... bzw. war... oder er kommt nächstest Jahr raus...? Habe irgendwo einen Trailer gesehen aber hab den Namen nicht mehr parat. Auch mit so einem Viertel wo Aliens abgegrenzt sind...



Battle Los Angles heist der Streifen. Kommt leider erst am 14 April 2011 in die Deutschen Kinos.


----------



## General Rhino (21. November 2010)

Battle: Los Angeles,

Hab mir grad den Trailer angeschaut, schaut ja hammer aus freu mich schon wenn der in die kinos kommt =)


----------



## Qonix (21. November 2010)

Also ich meine er meint eher District 10 der 2012 kommen soll.

Nächstets Jahr soll ja noch Cowboy und Aliens rauskommen.


----------



## Tornadokröte (21. November 2010)

"Predators" soll gut sein. (nein nicht Alien vs predator und ohne schwarzenegger^^)


----------



## Qonix (21. November 2010)

Jup, der ist gut. Hab ihn im Kino gesehen und er liegt hier neben mir als Blu-ray.


----------



## Kaputte (22. November 2010)

Dieses Jahr soll nach noch "Monsters" kommen, aber da er ein Low-Budget Film ist, soll er hauptsächlich auf Atmosphäre setzen, man sieht jetz nicht soviel von den ALiens, einfach mal in Trailer angucken ;D

Dann kommt ja nächstes Jahr noch "Super 8", soll glaub ich das Prequel zu Cloverfield werden (den ich sehr gut finde wegen Cam-Optik)

Dann wie gesagt Battle: Los Angeles und Skyline (auch mit Aliens)

Da ich gerade auf Arbeit kann hab ich grad keine Zeit Trailer zu verlinken, guckt einfach mal auf dieser Filmseite nach ;D

MfG. Der Kaputte


----------



## Wolfmania (22. November 2010)

Der Tag an dem die Erde still stand also ich mag den Film


----------



## Beckenblockade (22. November 2010)

Fand Monsters echt gut. Der geht thematisch in die Richtung von District 9, war aber ruhiger.
(Läuft auch in Deutschland bald im Kino an)

EDIT:



> Dann kommt ja nächstes Jahr noch "Super 8", soll glaub ich das Prequel zu Cloverfield werden (den ich sehr gut finde wegen Cam-Optik)


Super 8 hat nichts mit Cloverfield zu tun, ist bloß vom selben Regisseur.


----------

